# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 2.7T 2.0T Coil Pack Conversion Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the more conspicuous design changes made for the latest generation Audi engine, the updated coil pack arrangement represents not only a technological advantage but an aesthetic improvement over the outgoing ignition system.

The ECS-engineered Coil Pack Conversion Kit uses a CNC-machined adapter, exuding engineering rigor and exceptional taste that perfectly matches Audi's latest design approaches.

Complete kits also include the new, more beautiful TSI/FSI/TFSI coil packs.


*Spark It Up*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 2.7T APB (2000-2004)

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_<-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

